# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  مساعدة فتح قفل الشبكة ل e2550 بدون أي بوكس و لا أي كابل

## tarik01ma

نـوع الهـاتـف :samsung gt-e2550  الشبكة الأصلية للهاتف :Embarrassment: range 
imei  35517004965620/2 
 جزاكم الله عنا بالف الجزاء

----------


## tawfik1995

لا يمكن اخي الكريم يجب توفر على بوكس لفك شبكة توجه الى اقرب تقني او ان كنت تملك بوكس سهل فك شبكة او تملك بوكس z3x

----------

